# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια του κόσμου  (International Ports) >  Fortaleza (Brazil)

## mastrokostas

Ένα από τα ομορφότερα λιμάνια και μια από της ποιο όμορφες πόλεις του κόσμου ! 
Είχα την τύχη να κάτσω σε αυτό το μέρος έναν μήνα για διακοπές το 1990 .
2008-012-baixa.jpg

gentil_z5p0390.jpg

πηγη :Πρωτης και δευτερης φωτοhttp://www.docasdoceara.com.br/



Fortaleza 1.jpg

Fortaleza (2).jpg

Fortaleza (3).jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Μερικες ακομη φωτο απο την πολη !

Fortaleza 4.jpg

Fortaleza 5.jpg

Fortaleza 6.jpg

Fortaleza 7.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ζόρικα πράγματα! Να περιμένεις το βαπόρι ...ένα μήνα!

Το λιμάνι έχει 1600 μέτρεα ντόκους με βάθη από 5 μέχρι 10 μέτρα υπάρχει και ένα όιλ τέρμιναλ στα δυτικά (Mucripe Oil Terminal) με βάθη μέχρι 11 μέτρα που μπορέι να εξυπηρετήσει γκαζάδικα μέχρι 34.000 dwt.

Fortaleza.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Να προσθέσουμε ότι το λιμάνι είναι στο 3°42'00" Ν 38°31'00" Δ (Δηλαδή εδώ).

Ας πάρουμε μια κοντινή ιδέα από τους ντόκους. Αν και από ότι καταλλαβαίνω η πόλη εχει πιο πολύ ενδιαφέρον.
dsc09129.jpg
imagem-0177.jpg
galvani-27.jpg
Πηγή: http://www.docasdoceara.com.br/

----------

